# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  ایجاد آدرس در urlmanager

## Yii_programmer

سلام وقت بخیر
من می خوام که لینک های محصولات سایتم به صورت زیر باشه. ینی به اسم خودشون باشه. بدون این که توی آدرس از شناسه محصول استفاده کنم. بطور مثال :
site.com/product/5/perfum
site.com/product/8/fragrance

لینک های بالا بشن لینک های زیر :

site.com/perfum
site.com/fragrance

ممنون میشم که راهنمایی کنید.

----------

